# cute kittens and mine is in there somewhere!



## Headstar (Jan 17, 2005)

this is the one we're having  










and another one










poor baby - not happy!










beautiful tabby










bundle of fluffballs!










awwww!










last one!










they're 2 weeks old today


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

awww they are all bundles of fluff. So small and precious. Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Headstar (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks 

we've still to decide on a name for him yet


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They're so tiny and cute & is that momma cat? She's so pretty! Are you taking home the tabby :?:


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

They are adorable!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awwww, kittens!


----------



## Headstar (Jan 17, 2005)

kitkat said:


> They're so tiny and cute & is that momma cat? She's so pretty! Are you taking home the tabby?


no, my friend is keeping her, I'll be having the lil black one in his mummy's mouth


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute!


----------



## Headstar (Jan 17, 2005)

well I saw them in all in person yesterday and they are all adorable! Mum is a beautiful sweet natured cat, so hopefully the babies will take after her.

Ours has a cream belly and they've all got the ghost of a tabby pattern coming through 

mum has worms though and the babies have a couple of fleas so should be too bad to control when I take him home - don't want my furbags to get any


----------



## bjohnson (Jan 24, 2004)

holy crap they are so small!!!!!!


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

They look like balls of wool, so cute.


----------



## Headstar (Jan 17, 2005)

here's an up to date pic of my baby -he'll be 6 weeks old tomorrow


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh my!! he looks a real sweetie


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

ALMOST makes me wish I kept one of my kittens but Too hard with Kilala. He'll always be a lonely king in a one pet house.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

They grow up quick.. anymore pictures??


----------



## Headstar (Jan 17, 2005)

here's another!


----------

